# New Kadee Trucks



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was looking to purchase a few from RLD Hobbies.

I noticed that there are the archbar, and TWO more modern trucks. 

I'm familiar with the Bettendorf trucks, of course, but any ideas or comments on the use of the A-3 ride control trucks? They are 50 ton like the Bettendorf.

I cannot see a lot of difference in the model, although apparently this is an improved design over the Bettendorf's in the real world.

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
While at the NMRA convention show in Portland about three weeks ago when I was looking at one of the Bettendorf trucks I was told by a guy at their booth that there will be rollerbearing trucks soon. Thats all I know about it. Maybe an e-mail to Kadee might clarify when.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby's site has pictures of the archbar and these other 2 that are so similar.

I cannot really see the difference.

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Those two Bettendorfs look the same to me. I hope the Kadee rollerbearing trucks have a decent price point. Have you seen what they are getting on Ebay for the aristo-Craft 29100 rollerbearing trucks? Hard to believe that people will cough up so much for them. Supply and demand I guess.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it is horrific! I have not looked at the prices for USAT roller bearing ones, have you used them very often?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The only USA rollerbearing with rotating caps that I have are the ones that came on the modern cars like the tankers and 60' boxcars. All that I purchased in the past were Aristo. All my 50' cars have rollerbearing. Glad I did it when I did. I can remember getting them for around $21.00 per pair.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Theres is a common and prevalent problem in advertising in our life.

... one picture is worth a thousand words ...

... yet may not be the exact item being offered for sale...

Need to hold 'em in your Hot little hands to see differences!!


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody know if Kadee redesigned the metal wheels as I couldn't get the originals to gauge out at all??!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

From *Freight Cars of the '40s and '50s*

"Introduced around 1940, the A-3 Ride Control truck from American Steel Foundries (ASF) didn't have a spring plank. The springs instead rested on a pedestal cast integral to the truck sideframe. This truck became the most popular solid-bearing truck into the 1960s."

"On early trucks, the springs rested on the spring plank, a C-shaped channel that ran between the sideframes. Modern trucks eliminated the spring plank (thus the term _plankless_ is used to describe many trucks), and instead have the springs rest on a platform cast into each sideframe."


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> The only USA rollerbearing with rotating caps that I have are the ones that came on the modern cars like the tankers and 60' boxcars. All that I purchased in the past were Aristo. All my 50' cars have rollerbearing. Glad I did it when I did. I can remember getting them for around $21.00 per pair.


Same here as I bought up a lot of the ac trucks. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had no issues gauging the prototypes, but they were pretty spot on.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Kadee recalled the first run and made a slight change with the gauge.


----------

